# (long)1e9



## banshee (1. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

was genau bedeutet dieses 1e9? Anscheinend ist das ja irgendwie eine besondere Repräsentation für eine Zahl, aber es ist ziemlich schwer, danach zu googlen, wenn man nicht genau weiß, was man sucht.


----------



## AmunRa (1. Sep 2009)

Ich kenns  als Kurzform für 

1*10^9


----------



## Spacerat (1. Sep 2009)

Der Schreibweise nach ists wohl ein *double*.


----------



## banshee (2. Sep 2009)

Sicher kein anderer Ganzzahltyp? Wieso sollte er daraus ne Fließkommazahl machen?


----------



## Geeeee (2. Sep 2009)

```
System.out.println(1e19);
```


```
1.0E19
```
Über das Warum kann ich gerade nur spekulieren, aber generell wird diese Darstellung ja meistens nur im Bereich < 10 verwendet und somit muss man ja davon ausgehen, dass Fließkommazahlen vor dem e stehen.


----------



## FatFire (2. Sep 2009)

> aber generell wird diese Darstellung ja meistens nur im Bereich < 10 verwendet


Ähm, man normalisiert die Mantisse normalerweise auf den Bereich zwischen 1 und 10.
Aus 1 wird 1e0, aus 10 wird 1e1, aus 0.1 wird 1e-1 und aus 1.000.000.000 wird eben 1e9. Das Ganze schimpft sich Exponentialschreibweise.


----------



## Geeeee (2. Sep 2009)

FatFire hat gesagt.:


> Ähm, man normalisiert die Mantisse normalerweise auf den Bereich zwischen 1 und 10.


Stimmt, das _meistens _ hätte ich mir auch sparen können, weil es ja für 11e9 -> 1.1e10 wird.


----------

